# Hotronix® Introduces Dual Air Fusion™ Heat Press at ISS Atlantic City



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ Hotronix® unveiled a brand new addition to its line of heat presses at ISS Atlantic City, the Dual Air Fusion™. Notable for being the first Hotronix heat press to feature two individual platens, the Dual Air Fusion is nearly 50 percent more efficient than a standard swinger-style heat press. 

Stahls’ credits this performance gain to the Dual Air Fusion’s ability to rapidly shuttle between individual platen workstations and adjust application time and multiple pressure settings based on the position of the upper platen. With this technology, a user can configure the Dual Air Fusion’s A and B workstations for a variety of different platen sizes and application settings, enabling a dynamic range of mixed-media applications. 

“Many of our large and medium-volume customers have been waiting for a dual-platen heat press,” said Ben Robinson, general manager, Stahls’ Hotronix. “We recognized the demand and need for such a heat press, especially for decorators doing mixed-media applications on the same garment. With the introduction of the new Dual Air Fusion heat press, the wait is over. High and medium-volume decorators now have a machine that empowers them to double-down on performance, productivity and ultimately—profits.”

With the Dual Air Fusion’s optional laser alignment system, operators can realize additional productivity gains. Featuring four independently adjustable lasers per platen, the laser alignment system enables precision decoration for full front, left chest and numerous other garment locations.

The Dual Air Fusion is built around a sturdy, corrosion-resistant, die-cast aluminum framework and features a number of proven Hotronix innovations. Features include a touchscreen control panel, Auto-Adjust™ pressure, Quick Change platens, Threadability™ and a cast-in tubular heating element. As with all Hotronix heat presses, users of the Dual Air Fusion will have 24-hour product assistance through the Blue Ribbon Support program.

For more information, call Hotronix at call (800) 727-8520. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL Company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

